# TCI magazine hits new low



## NickfromWI (Apr 13, 2004)

Rocky, your post makes it seem like you do not appreciate advancement. 

You asked if we *"remember all the problems with cars back in the late 70's/ early 80's when the emissions laws forced changes?"* 

Well, I wasn't driving around then. Nowadays, we DON'T have the constant problems you mentioned, and we have better cars (environmentally speaking). 

You seem as if you wish that we were still driving the cars from the early 70s.

Yes, the rules are a pain in the butt right now. The chainsaw technology will be like the car technology. The saws will get better just like the cars did. The change is better for everyone and for the long run. Sometimes we have to think about more than "me, now."

love
nick


----------



## rbtree (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep, I read the article this weekend and meant to comment on it here. I had much the same criticism. There was some accurate points made.along with some not so correct..and some positive thoughts for the future...sounds like catalytic mufflers aren't the ticket. 

The Redmax diagram seemed pointless...unless i missed something. It looked as though they were abandoning the reed valve design for a conventional transfer port system, nothing new about that...


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *...whiny little opinion, Nick? If you use that tiny little brain of yours and read what I wrote ....*



Woah there...easy on the personal attacks there buddy! Respect the Arboristsite policies 

I did read your post, Brian. Perhaps I misunderstood it. Could you clarify? It seems that your saying that you realize that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, but you don't want to wait around for the results. 

I am saying that it is necessary to take the change. The consumers will demand powerful saws. The company that figures out how to make a powerful saw that complies with the gov't regulations at a reasonable price will come out the winner.

It worked for the cars, as you eluded to.

Please clarify any misunderstandings. I am hear to learn and better myself. 

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 13, 2004)

Rock, I'm trying to stick to the thread. I was talking about the saws, the cars, the engines. 

I was trying to respectfully say that I disagree with you. We should embrace this change. Yes, it will be an inconvenience at first. But with the change good can come.

Just stick to the topics on the threads and we'll be fine.

Thanks for the heads up on the PM mailbox.

love
nick


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *Woah there...easy on the personal attacks there buddy! Respect the Arboristsite policies *



Ditto that, my man.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 13, 2004)

I will not sit by for 10-15 yrs. and wait for chainsaws to advance past their present and future state of detune.......stock up now!!!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 13, 2004)

Ditto that!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Hoffman _
> *I will not sit by for 10-15 yrs. and wait for chainsaws to advance past their present and future state of detune.......stock up now!!! *





Hey Rich, soon enough the chain will be replaced with a laser. And the pwr source?

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 13, 2004)

I like the way the saw makers meet emmision requirements, at least the company's that restrict exaust flow. This is the easiest thing to fix. all you need is a screw driver and a round file. Simply pull out the catalytic converter and file open the holes. In most cases it can be done in about five minutes, except maybe an 020t, that takes about 20 minutes.
As far as TCI articles, I'd say it was on par, useless as most.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Apr 13, 2004)

*Lung Power or Saw Power?*

TCI's slow coming here, so I don't know all the issues on saw emissions. I do know that huffing fumes will corrode your lungs, so you power heads best wear a mask. Saw Power is great, but not at the expense of Lung Power.

Once your alveoli quit, that's it; you can't mod your bod. Sign me,

A Geezer and a Wheezer

PS Glad to hear AS policies on courtesy are in most minds here.


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Lung Power or Saw Power?*



> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *
> PS Glad to hear AS policies on courtesy are in most minds here. *



I try. It's hard sometimes.

love
nick

ps- My alveoli love my zubat. They are asking that I get an Ibuki.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Lung Power or Saw Power?*



> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *
> 
> PS Glad to hear AS policies on courtesy are in most minds here. *





I can't figure out why its so hard for some people to be cordial with other site members/noobs. If they can't do that here, I'd hate to see their real-life interraction. And they would probably not enjoy my reaction to their BS... in REAL LIFE.

If ya ain't got nothing good to say, ****!!!


----------



## Striker (Apr 13, 2004)

I personally would prefer to be driving a 1969 Boss 429. But then, some might call me strange too.

Jeff


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Lung Power or Saw Power?*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I can't figure out why its so hard for some people to be cordial with other site members/noobs. If they can't do that here, I'd hate to see their real-life interraction. And they would probably not enjoy my reaction to their BS... in REAL LIFE.
> 
> If ya ain't got nothing good to say, ****!!! *



I don't know MB, I'm not interested in a relationship of false niceties. There are times for those lies, but here with cyber friends, like at work with your buddies, say it like it is.
It would be like if one of your boys did something really dorky, like wearing a cell phone on his belt, wouldn't you be honest and tell him everyone is going to think you are a big dork?
Better you pointing and laughing, than some cute chicks when he goes out in public.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Lung Power or Saw Power?*



> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *I try. It's hard sometimes.
> * Yeah it is. I flunked badly on the last "I give up on doing good work" thread, but no more beating a drum in front of a tiger, as Kwai Chang Caine would say.
> 
> *ps- My alveoli love my zubat. They are asking that I get an Ibuki. *


O yeah! I can see a chainsaw being the #1 tool for slicing up those giants that grow in the PNW, but for us pruners on the right coast a chainsaw is vastly overrated. 
Since I set aside the Corona for the Zubat, the big limbs are doable by hand. I leave that greasy stinkin chainsaw on the ground for pruning!

O and MM those "niceties" are called civilization. Launching into namecalling has nothing to do with saving a buddy from dorkdom. Tell it like it is, yes, but use language that will get heard, and not set off more


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Lung Power or Saw Power?*



> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *O and MM those "niceties" are called civilization. *



Is you calling me uncivilized??? 
Is it because I drag one hand on the ground as I walk, and communicate with guttural grunts?

I suspect you missed the trolling by Nick. Brian loves his souped up saws more than Nick likes his splices. It was no coincidence Nick worded his post the way he did, he wanted a reaction. Brian fell for it, hook, line and sinker. Even sucked you and Mb in. Good fishing Nick.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 13, 2004)

I've owned a vehicle since about '72. During the years I've really enjoyed not having to work on the newer engines. Once computer controls became more common on my vehicles, I started to do less maintenance. And, I know that the exhaust gases are cleaner. 

Why is it the government's fault that the manufactureres couldn't make cars that ran and functioned with the new controls? If cars blew up or needed work, blame the manufacturer. 

TCI hasn't made it's way to Mpls. yet so I haven't read the article. Over the past few years I have read other articles about the issue. Seems like an engineering challenge for the manufacturers and an opportunity for more cottage industrialists to make money hopping up the saws. That's already starting. 

Tom


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 13, 2004)

Arg. urg. me no troll.


I firmly believe what I wrote. I know the saws will be less powerful. It is a necessary sacrifice. Yes, I may have worded the post in such a way to ensure Rocky would consider what I was writing...but that's just good journalism.

love
nick


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Lung Power or Saw Power?*



> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Is you calling me uncivilized???
> *


No way, Man. For all the friendly chats we've had about reduction, etc., I don't remember any personal attacks like "whining", "girl", etc. we've come to know and tolerate, and hopefully ignore.  You can question my intelligence or even my motives, or dis my dorkiness, but no need ever to get personal.

Was it a troll, or was it innocently beating a drum, not knowing he was in front of a tiger? Making that beast bite takes little provocation, so I doubt your theory. Will the real troller please stand up?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 13, 2004)

And...the conclusions I drew from the TCI article are...???

Tom


----------



## RescueMan (Apr 13, 2004)

> Do you guys remember all the problems with cars back in the late 70's/ early 80's when the emissions laws forced changes?



I know some of you might not appreciate me chiming in here, but back in 1974 I was one of the first fully certified auto mechanics in the US, with a Master Mechanic license from Michigan and an Auto Emissions Installers license from California and I remember those cars well.

I also went to high school outside Detroit and I knew some of the engineers at the auto companies.

The problem was not so much that the gov'mint (read that the American people - remember Earth Day 1970?) was suddenly requiring cleaner engines, it was the ingrained stubborn conservatism of an auto industry which didn't want to make any really significant changes in an internal combustion engine that hadn't evolved much since the Duryea brothers sold the first car out of their garage in Springfield Massachusetts.

So instead of redesigning, they just added on a lot of garbage that made things worse. And the Japanese suddenly surged ahead in automotive technology.

There's no reason the chain saw industry, in this day and age, can't design a saw engine that's both powerful and clean. The more efficiently an engine uses its fuel the more power AND the less emissions get produced.

Since the best saws come from Germany and Sweden, I'll bet they'll manage just fine.

- Robert


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2004)

It sucks that the only two tree mags out there don't add up to even ONE good one.

AA is a waste of good pulp, and TCI ain't all that far behind them. I DO spend more time perusing TCI...

But not much.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't dig the personal attacks but I must admit living vicariously through Rocky's rants... I just smile at most of his social commentary...

Anyhow I guess I acn live with the chainsaw standards.. hoping for the best... 

BUT!!!!!!!! what about those SUVs... over half the passanger cars sold in the US are SUVs and they are exempt from meeting mileage requirements... So why pick on chain saws while the auto industry gets a pass??? What could be such a simple solution.. Democracy is such a struggle when the people are constantly at odds with the monied interests...


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 13, 2004)

Good point, Murph. 

It seems that all the saw gas used up in one day by every chainsaw in the US can't be much compared to the automobils, especially SUVs. (Not my hybrid)

I wonder why the gov't just doesn't require a few more small changes in the auto industry. That would make a change.

love
nick


----------



## begleytree (Apr 13, 2004)

*TCI hits new low*

MB I agree
I dropped the free sub to AA last year, haven't missed it at all. For some unknown reason I did send my renewal back in just a week ago for another year of TCI.
I went through it yesterday. Found absolutely nothing useful or of interest in this issue. Total waste of time on both our parts (mine and TCI's) Even the true story on the back page was (usually entertaining) dull and woefully poeticly challenged.
Funny, I just commented to the missus yesterday that it was the worst issue I've seen thus far. It seems I was not alone.
-Ralph


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't got the new article yet, but was pleasantly surprised by a smatterring of useful info in the last issue...


----------



## begleytree (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Democracy is such a struggle when the people are constantly at odds with the monied interests... *



Since when do we in the US live in a democracy?
Democracy is nothing more than mob rule
Our founding fathers set this up as a democratically elected REPUBLIC
Huge difference 
Just an FYI
-Ralph


----------



## dbeck (Apr 13, 2004)

As far as the chain saw engines go...if the outboard motor industry can create a two cycle that beat the emmisions of a four cycle, why can't the chainsaw industry? I can't give concrete exs., but a friend who is up to date on marine motors passed me this tidbit. I found it interesting. One planet folks...don't whine when people are expected to better technology on behalf of environmental cleanliness. Why can boats run low emmisons, and not saws?


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 13, 2004)

> Why can boats run low emmisons, and not saws?



Why boats and not SUVs???


Why cahinsaws and not SUVs???

I heard LA eliminated the use of blowers years ago.... I hear you can live there for 6 months and never realize the valley is surrounded by mountains..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2004)

We outta start our OWN magazine...

ArboristSite Monthly!

I would prescribe!


----------



## rumination (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd prescribe too!

Dr. Ruminations prescription: two puffs off of Butch's rope and call me in the morning


----------



## begleytree (Apr 13, 2004)

how about this.
How about one of us write a tailgate safety once a week/month and let everyone else copy it for use in their companies? have someone make a list of members and the due date, any subject thats on their mind? They would even count as credits for ISA CA. 
Theres a lot to learn from a lot of people here.
-Ralph


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats cool, but I say lets start our OWN mag.

 

Tommy D's got the bucks to start it!


But your idea is grand, lets put it in our mag!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbeck _
> *As far as the chain saw engines go...if the outboard motor industry can create a two cycle that beat the emmisions of a four cycle, why can't the chainsaw industry? *



Speaking of boats, four stroke outboard motors rock! Torquey, quiet, easy starting, the best of all worlds.
These would not have come about if it weren't for the EPA's misguided attemt at cleaning up the environment.
Stihl's new hybrid 4-mix motor would never even have been thought up without the push from the gobment. We know it works great in some applications, will it make it to more chainsaws? Who knows. Might turn out to be the saw motor of the future.
Redimax has the motor that squirts air inbetween the strokes. Maybe that'll be the winner. A lot lees unburned fuel goes out the exaust.
Husky's idea is to lean out the low end, but stay with conventional 2 stroke. That might work.
Whoever wins, less unburned gas will go into the air and that's what we all want.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 13, 2004)

I had a long talk witht the technical editor of TCI mag last week... Very nice guy and plenty of credentials... but now he sits behind a desk all day and never gets into the field to check out the stuff that is or should be in his magazine... Its a catch 22.. those that do the work don't teach (or write) and those that teach and write don't do the work... Leaving our indusrty with a big gap in education... 

I was actually think ing of offering to put a group of AS memebers together to act as an editorial staff in reviewing and commenting on articles for TCI... Putting more heads together will always produce a superior end product than doing the lone ranger thing..

Take that article on splicing... it would take about 2 hours of a new thread to come up with a dozen great points that would have made a big difference to that article..


----------



## TreeJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Begley, 
I like the idea. I'm in the process of typing up tommorrows safety meeting adendum right now. What fun, I get nominated to host safety and training sessions every Wed. morning from now until eternity... Begley you should be in charge of getting this idea operational.. And, Master Blaster, you're in charge of getting the funding for ArboristSite Monthly.


----------



## wiley_p (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, I am going to stock up on saws, had I known how things would develop I would have started sooner. I'm all for a perfect world, strange though, all of these social, environmental betters havent felt the impact of the changes as much as well probably most of us on this site. I,ve spent the last 19 years working in Fire, Fishing, and Forestry both urban and rural. I say to heck with that leave the saws alone jeeze there isnt as many going as there used to be I beleive I will live to see the dissapearance of the faller. Really difficult to beleive that my saws compete with 20,000 Seirra clubbers cruising across the bridge each day just pumpin that fuel thru their SUV's whatsay we outlaw those jet engines on commercial aircraft. I know its those dirty chainsaws and those blue collar folk that need to change. See ya in the Hamptons fellas.


----------



## begleytree (Apr 13, 2004)

*tailgates*

junky, I'd be happy to get it started, but I wonder how many would participate?Should I start another topic to see?
-Ralph

PS a mag wouldn't cost much if anything is it was distributed electronically, like an e-mag


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Take that article on splicing... it would take about 2 hours of a new thread to come up with a dozen great points that would have made a big difference to that article.. *



Don't get me started on that article.....it's bed time.

love
nick


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 13, 2004)

I guess Rocky put me on his server's "ignore" list  so...

In his original post Brian wrote:

Do you guys remember all the problems with cars back in the late 70's/ early 80's when the emissions laws forced changes? 

The laws were made by the government right? And the cars are made by Detroit right? The changes, as you say, were forced upon them so who's responsible for the problems? The laws or the manufacturers?

Do you know who's administration enacted the EPA?

Robert has made the best point of all along with the insights into outboards. 

We can whine about all the forms of pollution or we can stock up on pre-emission saws if that is the solution we choose. 

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *And, Master Blaster, you're in charge of getting the funding for ArboristSite Monthly. *




I've already delegated that to T. Dunlap.




He's the richest!!!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 13, 2004)

And...you base "He's the richest!!!" on ...what?

If I were the richest would I be driving a chip truck like this? 

or using a 1230 Vermeer?

Tom


----------



## rbtree (Apr 14, 2004)

My guess is, Butch was referring to the fact that you're the richest of us...


..in knowledge....and he'd be spot on!


----------



## wiley_p (Apr 14, 2004)

That looks like a good truck Tom. Did you Fab it?


----------



## rumination (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool truck, Tom! it's got style


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 14, 2004)

So, whup out that platinum card, Tom!


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * Cow flatulence causes more pollution than chainsaws. *


You may be the expert on cow flatulence, but the big difference is that the milk-drinkers do not have their faces a few feey away from the pollution source...at least few that I know...

Butch you mention TCI and AA as the 2 tree mags--why don't you just shell out the <$.30/day to join ISA so you can get AN? Has anyone read their April issue? Don't knock it if you haven't tried it

And Murph, getting more people from the field on ed boards is a good idea, but time lag is one problem. More arborists submitting articles is a better idea, but it's so much easier fun to just complain. Talk about cow flatulence...

Tom thanks for showing facts and quoting accurately and keeping this real.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 14, 2004)

Guy, I've never seen that publication before. Does it have more meat than the others?


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 14, 2004)

maybe they need to look at other ways of making saws more eco freindly not just blocking mufflers, im all for a 4 stroke saw,honda make great 4 stroke brush cutters,older stihls dont hold as much heat as new ones.anyway my dump/tip truck has cracked a piston dam jap crap 4 grand to replace,you guys in the states have it to good with availability of equipment,fuel


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> * would I be driving a chip truck like this? Tom *



Oh, I get it now. That's what people mean when they say that you must have ridden the short bus.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 14, 2004)

The bus is for sale. Drop a line if you're interested.

The side door drops open like a drawbridge so my ATV c ould be carried. I did all the fabrication from the deck of the dump box up. As you can see, I'm not much of a painter 

Tom


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Guy, I've never seen that publication before. Does it have more meat than the others? *


The April issue features a 2-page article on rigging a cracked tree written by the guy who did the job.:angel:

Also, ISA's Education Dept confronted some of the criticism of the cert program not being "enforced". They laid out their reasons for doing what they do and not doing what they cannot do. Anyone who had big complaints in this area would do well to read this without judging it beforehand.

In Alberta working arborists didn't just complain but complained constructively and got laws changed.

Also good articles on safety, diagnosis, appraisal, the JoA's editing process, the Tree House project and PHC. So yeah Butch, fork out the $85. to join. There's more meat and other food for the arborists' eyes in Arborist News. Anyone who disses ISA without reading it is just flatulating.


----------



## underwor (Apr 14, 2004)

One of the big differences I noted in the North Country this winter was the presence of 4 stroke snowmobiles. They could pass the ice house with out disturbing my nap or the fishing. Much quieter and sweeter smelling. Never drove one, but they seem to be good sellers according to the dealers. 

Bob


----------



## wiley_p (Apr 14, 2004)

Four stroke outboards have their place, they are heavy thoough, so not realistic for us. I bought Stihl's new 4-mix works okay actually a little more torque than the old pruner, I expeted that. I've mentioned fuel cells before everyone ignored me. I am certain a 4 stroke engine would be a joke for a while in chainsaws. Open the hood on a 4 stroke snomachine, or take the cowling off a outboard, tell me what you dont see it staRTs with a car. They would be some tiny a$# injectors on a saw.


----------



## ORclimber (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *
> Also, ISA's Education Dept confronted some of the criticism of the cert program not being "enforced". They laid out their reasons for doing what they do and not doing what they cannot do. Anyone who had big complaints in this area would do well to read this without judging it beforehand.
> *



While reading that article I kept thinking it must have been inspired by a couple of threads here. Either directly or indirectly.

Maybe this thread or another like it will influence the right people.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, I am away working, and I miss out on such a stellar skwerl spaz fest. 

It sucks about chainsaws, but those who want old and power will have it. It is going to affect larger operations more.

Learning curves...it is always an evolution.

ISA - you get what you put into it. Everyone seems to be disappointed by the content of free magazines  

In all the above, you can be part of the problem or part of the solution.


----------



## Robh (Apr 14, 2004)

GREAT!!!! just what we all need more goverment control, where does it stop already???


----------



## dbeck (Apr 14, 2004)

this could be heresay...but I heard the other day someone saying four strokes burn 'dirtier' as they age and two strokes burn cleaner as they age. Not that a two stroke will burn cleaner than a four stroke, but you get the picture. Anybody else heard of this?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 14, 2004)

Rocky,

TCI was ion the mailbox today. I did the skim through, read the closing article and then the chainsaw article. We must have gotten different versions. I found both of the articles educational and informative. 

It was interesting that they EPA has allowed the small engine manufacturers the same out as the car builders. They can have lots of weed trimmers etc. with clean emissions to balance off the dirty motors in the larger units. Again, in the wise words of Shigo, "It's all about dosage." Amazing how many applications there are for those words. 


If it weren't for regulations does anyone think that industry would be looking out for the public? Take some time to go back and read the history of the labor movement in the US. If it weren't for corageous people at the beginning of the last century saying NO, we wouldn't live in as good a world as we live in now. Besides having a safer and healthier workplace, we have a safer, healthier world to live in.

I guess that our interpretations differ because we look at the half full glass differently. 

Tom


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nathan Wreyford _
> *Wow, I am away working, and I miss out on such a stellar skwerl spaz fest.
> 
> It sucks about chainsaws, but those who want old and power will have it. It is going to affect larger operations more.
> ...


No words for this post....


----------



## michaelVT (Apr 18, 2004)

*Writer's comments*

Hi All,
I wrote the story and have a few comments on your comments.

Rocky- I suppose I should thank you for generating interest in my story on this thread. I find it interesting that news worth talking about is often that which people find something negative to comment on. You seem to have made up your mind before reading the article. For instance, I clearly stated the manufacturers felt they would get a clean burning saw with the same power in a year or two. In the meantime we could use our present saws. It won't be 10 years. I'm trying not to get personal, but you complain constantly and attack others, which as you know is against thread rules. You seem unhappy. Perhaps, you should spend some time on a couch talking to someone with a soothing voice.

Nick- We're on the same page, though I won't sign off with, "love".

RBtree- You state that some things are not so accurate. I read it again. Nothing is incorrect. I quoted people, and all my facts came from interviews or from studies performed, of which I've kept detailed notes.

Explaining what happens in the Redmax engine was difficult to put in a few sentences. Anything longer and I was affraid people would pass out from boredom. The picture doesn't do it for me either. I'll try to explain again.

Presently, when exaust blows out some fuel fumes from unburnt gas is mixed in. The strato engine sucks in clean air just as gas comes into the chamber. This clean air is between the fuel coming in and the exaust going out. The clean air prevents most of the fuel and exaust from coming into contact with each other. The clean air mixes with the exaust and blows out. The exaust is cleaner because it has mixed with the clean air pulled into the chamber and not with the raw fuel.

Rich- It won't be 10-15 years. You can stock up on more saws now if you want. I'm sure the manufacturers would love a mid-season spike in sales.

Guy- I'm on the same page.

Final thought. Cars are better now than they were 30 years ago and they'll be better 30 years from now. If we're alive 30 years from now, I hope we don't look bad on these days and say how bad it was, because I think things are great. If you want to buy some saws this year, go ahead, but I wouldn't panic. The competition amoung manufacturers is fierce. They know if they get it wrong and someone else gets it right, people will jump ship. They have to get it right the first time.

I want to keep this in perspective. It's not world peace we're talking about. It's a beautiful day here in Vermont. I'm going to enjoy it.
Michael


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Apr 19, 2004)

*Judgments*



> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *As far as TCI articles, I'd say it was on par, useless as most. *


Just read my TCI (mail is not the only slow thing in NC ).

The fert article showed that managing the belowground part of the tree is not only important, it can make $$$ for those who learn it.

THe EAB article showed that massacring the patient is still the most popular cure. Poisoning with Merit was a distant second. Biologicals got little mention, entomophagous fungus (the real hope imvho) got no mention at all.
Discouraging but important to know for when that green bug visits your neighborhood. None of this is big news for the removal-oriented crowd, but for arborists, very.

In other articles, lots of different takes on sales, marketing, dealing with Hispanic workers, pricing and business valuation. 

I reprinted the plumbing article on drilling and am sending it to the local plumbing companies as well as developers I've worked for and some I haven't (yet). Sure if you look at it one way it's a baldfaced plug for the Roto-Rooter company, but it does show the others that the bar has been raised and those who trench without thinking are in for consequences. Next appraisal I do of a tree killed by trenching will refer to this article. The contractor will be more likely to pay big $$$, and be more careful the next time.

So Mike, which of these did you find useless, and exactly why?? 

PS Glad the author confronted the critics directly and told it as he saw it. Gee, I wonder where the critics are now?


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump for a good decade old thread


----------



## Stayalert (Aug 3, 2014)

I want a turbo diesel saw that I could run on veggie.


----------

